# Tomcat Apache Server



## bRainLaG (14. Jan 2010)

Hallo ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar taste ich mich grade an JSP in Verbindung mit Apache Tomcat Server heran und habe folgendes Problem.

Wenn ich mich auf :

http://localhost:8080/MeineWebapp/

connecte funktioniert alles wunderbar, wenn ich nun aber weitergehe

http://localhost:8080/MeineWebAppRoot/HalloServlet

kriege ich eine 404-Fehlercode Exception mit dem Beisatz:
The requested resource (/MeineWebAppRoot/HalloServlet) is not available.

Dabei müsste sie eigentlich funktionieren kann mir da zufällig jemand behilflich sein der vieleicht auch mal das Problem hatte oder einer der weiß wie ich das lösen kann.

*EDIT* Hinbekommen, ich habe aber mal die Frage ob jemand weiß wo ich zu JSP Lektüre und dergleichen finde, soll eine Benutzernanmeldung mit Todo List und co machen, und suche dafür etwas Lektüre wenn da jemand Links hätte wäre das nice


----------



## mvitz (14. Jan 2010)

Grundsätzlich kann ich da erst einmal JSP-Tutorial - Inhalt empfehlen.


----------



## gass (28. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe das gleiche problem,

http://localhost:8080/MeineWebAppRoot/HalloServlet

kriege ich eine 404-Fehlercode Exception mit dem Beisatz:
The requested resource (/MeineWebAppRoot/HalloServlet) is not available.

Wer kann mir weiter helfen,bitte ???

lg


----------



## gman (28. Feb 2012)

Hi,

wie sieht denn dein Servlet-Mapping in der web.xml aus? Darin sollte
ja der Pfad stehen der nach der Context-Root kommt und auf den dein
Servlet anspringen soll.


----------



## gass (1. Mrz 2012)

das ist meine web.xml


----------



## gman (1. Mrz 2012)

Ok.

Dann guck dir mal die Grundlagen zu Servlet-Programmierung an.
Stichworte: Servlet-Mapping, Deployment-Deskriptor


----------



## HimBromBeere (1. Mrz 2012)

Jedes Servlet brauch einen Eintrag im Deployment-Deskriptor (web.xml). Darin kannst du Angaben machen wie einen Alias (für das Ansprechen in der URL-Zeile), gewisse Parameter, die zum Servlet gehörende Klasse und so Zeuch halt...


----------

